# AGX on Front alone w/ stock springs



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
So I think my front left strut is dieing and I may be in the market for a new front pair. 
So, since when I'm replacing a part, its usually silly to go with stocks, I figured I's put the B13 AGX fronts on my B14. Now, here's the catch: I have no money. So I can't get springs to go with it, or rearshocks, or rear springs. Just the front struts, and maybe bumpstops. But thats it.
So is this a 'viable' idea, or should it be an all or nothing situation. Meaning don't di it unless you do all 4 or dont do it unles you go for springs too.
I've read all the threads about the stupidity of a suspension upgrade unless it costs more than the cost of the car, but I'm not going all out, just need a replacement strut. With stock springs I'm not looking at a horrible problem am I?

Seth


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

I think it would actually be better to get the Struts first if that's all you can afford, rather than the other way around. You'll have the same ride height(right?) but a hell of a lot better struts. 

It's better than putting GREAT springs on crappy old OEM struts. I found that out the hard way.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Oh yeah, when you're ready or have enough cash, let me know and you can buy these Progress Springs off of me to go along with those AGX's.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hey, I thought I'd just throw this into the pot. buy your struts here: http://www.groupbuycenter.com/buy.aspx?id=7852 

Just call the guy up to get just the front. you get free shipping. I just ordered my entire set from here, and BTW, B13 FS cost as much as the B14 ones, so if you get the b14/13 combo (all 4) it's still 370(total price).


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I dont see any problem with doing this at all---go for it.. Just look at this way: Once U finally get sum $$$ together for springs--You'll already have your front B13 shocks on and they 'll be in pretty good condition since they'll be on stock springs...

The only other thing I may suggest is trying to get the rear ones too....but U do what U can....

Also it may cost U more unless you're doing it yourself to put the the struts on now and then later put the springs on....


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

You will probably notice more understeer if you install only the front AGX struts. Other than that, there's no issue. I ran AGX on all corners with stock springs for awhile on my Classic.


----------

